# After Effects 16:9 in 4:3 exportieren



## akathegrunt (11. Dezember 2007)

Hallo und guten Tag zusammen!

Ich hab eine erneute Frage!

Ich habe im After Effects 16:9 Material eingeladen un bearbeitet. Da mein Hauptprojekt aber aus 4:3 Material besteht, würde ich das 16:9 Material gerne wieder so exportieren, dass es im 4:3 Format ist, ohne gestaucht zu sein, damit es im Avid nachher nicht derart dämlich aussieht.

Gibt es da ne Lösung?

Danke im voraus


----------



## akathegrunt (11. Dezember 2007)

Noch ein kurzer Anhang:

Muss man die Komposition dann einfach im 4:3 Format erstellen und das Material da reinladen. Dann hängt es drüber aber es ist auch nur ein bestimmter Ausschnitt wichtig.

Ist das möglich? Dann würde er meiner Meinung ja auch nichts stauchen! Oder liegt genau da noch der Denkfehler?


----------



## chmee (11. Dezember 2007)

Tatsache ist, dass 16:9 Material mehr Bildinformationen trägt, als man in 4:3 darstellen vermag, Beschnitt recht und links..

Mach doch in After Effects im gleichen Projekt eine weitere Unterkomposition in PAL 720x576 auf und ziehe dann die zuvor erstellte 16:9-Komposition da rein. Rendere sie dann raus und schon hast Du jenes Material, welches Du benötigst.

mfg chmee


----------

